# iWorks & Snow Leopard



## Rhisiart (Feb 14, 2009)

Will iWorks come packaged with 10.6? Any thoughts?


----------



## chevy (Feb 14, 2009)

My opinion ? Yes.
Why ? To counter W7 and the free remote Office and to counter Google apps. Even if Apple is usually not defensive.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 14, 2009)

I think it's perceivable -- Snow Leopard won't include many new features, so perhaps the justification of a $129 price tag is including a full version of iWork.

Then again, I don't think we'll see it.  I think it'll still be included as a trial, but purchasing the full version separate from Snow Leopard is how it's gonna be.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. I lost my serial code for iWorks '08 and despite having registered the product, Apple don't seem to have a record of it. I recently erased and archived by hard disc and need to reload iWorks. I am simply reluctant to have to pay out another 80 squid.


----------



## fryke (Feb 16, 2009)

It's called "iWork", not "iWorks", and no, it won't come bundled with Mac OS X 10.6. The "Mac Box Set" will be updated when 10.6 is released, though. Snow Leopard might not seem like a "big upgrade" right now, but actually I'm sure it'll have "hundreds" of new features, just like any of the upgrades before it did. We just haven't seen the marketing materials yet. But the way it'll handle graphics cards and multiple processor cores alone make it a worthwile upgrade, of course.

There's really _no_ reason why Apple would include iWork into the OS itself. Sooner they'd add iLife to it, but the Mac Box Set clearly shows a different path.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 16, 2009)

fryke said:


> It's called "iWork", not "iWorks", and no, it won't come bundled with Mac OS X 10.6.........There's really _no_ reason why Apple would include iWork into the OS itself. Sooner they'd add iLife to it, but the Mac Box Set clearly shows a different path.


I don't expect Apple to bundle iWork (sorry), but it would nice if they did.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 16, 2009)

Rhisiart said:


> I lost my serial code for iWorks '08 and *despite having registered the product, Apple don't seem to have a record of it.*


A record of your _registration_, or a record of your serial number?

Your serial number is _not_ included in the data transmitted to Apple when you "register" iWork.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 16, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> A record of your _registration_, or a record of your serial number?


Serial number.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Feb 16, 2009)

Apple doesn't know anything about your serial number.  It is not included in the information that is sent to Apple when you go through the "register iWork" process.

You and only you (and not even Apple) know about your serial number.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 17, 2009)

Not even me alas.


----------

